# C9 Weapons Accessories



## AspiringInfantier (23 Apr 2007)

I've tried looking up C9 Accessories all over the web and I get nothin but airsoft sites, pretty much i'm lookin for a rail system, possibly a foregrip although the foregrip I got issued might work with it, and a collapsible butt stock.

I've seen some threads on this site talking about it, but so far i've only see the one site with a rail system on it and it doesn't ship to Canada.

Sorry if there is a thread about this anywhere but I haven't been able to find it with the search function, so if anyone out there has sites they know which carry C9 or M249 SAW weapons accessories could you please share them?

thanks.


----------



## Armymedic (23 Apr 2007)

Save some trouble and go ask your CQ. If he doesn' have it...then you do not absolutely need it. Don't waste your money buying it.


----------



## MG34 (24 Apr 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Save some trouble and go ask your CQ. If he doesn' have it...then you do not absolutely need it. Don't waste your money buying it.



That's a load of BS, rail systems are availible for the C9/M249 places to look/ask would be Wolverine Supplies, The Shooting Edge, CRAFM and others.If one relied on the CF to give the soldier what was actually needed we would still be wearing wool uniforms with Blancoed webbing.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Apr 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> That's a load of BS, rail systems are availible for the C9/M249 places to look/ask would be Wolverine Supplies, The Shooting Edge, CRAFM and others.If one relied on the CF to give the soldier what was actually needed we would still be wearing wool uniforms with Blancoed webbing.



But most if not all units will frown on modifiying any weapons in Canada.


----------



## NL_engineer (24 Apr 2007)

After looking at your name and blank profile; I recommend that you use what the QM provides, until you get to a unit or are getting ready to deploy as a C9 gunner (and then, your unit may buy it for you).


----------



## AspiringInfantier (24 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the one helpful reply, 

but my question was if anyone knows of any rail system websites to please post them, if not refrain from posting because it doesn't really pertain to the subject.

Whether i'm in a unit, preparing for deployment, or in training has no bearing on the original thread question.


----------



## brucekie (24 Apr 2007)

It's not Modifying It's simply improving the weapon.


----------



## Yeoman (24 Apr 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> But most if not all units will frown on modifiying any weapons in Canada.



1RCR was saying the same thing before the tour.


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Apr 2007)

And No one modified their weapons in anyway other then in cosmetic things such as rail hand guards....careful what you insinuate Yeoman.


----------



## KevinB (25 Apr 2007)

KAC makes a excellent rail for the front.

The US mil is also making a rail system (a two piece clamp on setup) via Pictatinny.  

 I will refrain from offering a comment on the knowledge of those that buy kit for the CF...


----------



## Yeoman (25 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> And No one modified their weapons in anyway other then in cosmetic things such as rail hand guards....careful what you insinuate Yeoman.



all depends on how you would say modify 
not saying guys were throwing in different triggers of a whole new barrel. but I know of a couple of guys that used rails. heck I've seen a vltor stock on a c9a2. why he needed that, even I'm confused.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2007)

The Aussie version is having a RAS mount where the front handguard used to be. On Ops, I had  scrounged up a swag full of 30rd M16 mags from the Yanks, and a bunch of M249 heatshields for our Minimis too.

We only used the Para Minimi, with the bipod removed, and a KAC foregrip, along with the M249 heatshield which was an asset as it stopped the lads burning themselves when crawling in and out in the shooter/operator roles on the ASLAVs.

The Eotech sights were also common, along with the ELCAN C79, and the standard ADI 1.5X job too. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## TN2IC (25 Apr 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> But most if not all units will frown on modifiying any weapons inCanada.





Point....


Sorry Bud,
I"ll own you a beer before you smack me.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## MG34 (25 Apr 2007)

That's not entirely accurate either,I have not used an Elcan on my rifle except for parades for quite some time, nor do i use the extended cocking handle...if something doesn't work you get rid of it or change it.


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Apr 2007)

MG To be fair though there is a slight difference in rank between you and well me for instance HAHAHAHAHA

Now if I was back in Recce.......


----------



## Armymedic (26 Apr 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> If one relied on the CF to give the soldier what was actually needed we would still be wearing wool uniforms with Blancoed webbing.



Yes, you are correct. But there still is no need for a young inexperienced Pte who is not deploying overseas to purchase any of the gear he is inquiring about with his own dime. 

Esp for a C9...like you can use it on your own privatly purchased weapon afterward?


----------



## MG34 (4 May 2007)

You mean you don't own one?? Hmm I thought everybody did 

The neat thing about kit is that it can be passed on to the next guy, I have a holster and some other kit that has been circulating around A'stan for over a year now. Provided the kit is of decent quality there is no reason that any soldier should not be able to use it,as long as he/she/it knows that the military will not replace it or do maint. on it (unless you bribe the Mat Tech with a beverage or 12). 
 I don't restrict even my youngest Ptes from purchasing kit and using it on Ex and on OPS, there is nothing wrong with thinking outside the box,espescially a small one like the CF has seen fit to place us in.


----------



## Armymedic (4 May 2007)

So you think of it as a box...I consider it was more of a round hole they hammer you square pegs into.

Must be a matter of perception. 

 ;D


----------



## ProPatria031 (25 Jul 2007)

In responce to people not moding weapons in Canada. I just finish the gunfighter and let me tell ya I've seen dudes slap on full rail kits on there C7s and grips. the only thing is thing put there weapons back to stock before putting them back to CQ.


----------



## brihard (25 Jul 2007)

ProPatria031 said:
			
		

> In responce to people not moding weapons in Canada. I just finish the gunfighter and let me tell ya I've seen dudes slap on full rail kits on there C7s and grips. the only thing is thing put there weapons back to stock before putting them back to CQ.



There's modifying, and then there's _modifying_. Generally anything that involves a permanent mod to the weapon, or something that takes weapon's tech tools to do isn't a good idea (No buying your own retracting stock for your C7A1, replacing your pistol grip with something gucci, etc etc), whereas swapping handguards to mount a rail and such is generally no big deal. There are exceptions to everything, of course.


----------



## MG34 (26 Jul 2007)

No  actually the Pistol grip, butt stock are all made to be removable easily, and can be changed, alot of guys were using VLTOR buttstocks, and using Ergo grip / Tango Down pistol grips.
 A screw driver is not an exclusive Wpns Tech tool ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Jul 2007)

I used the VLTOR butt and the Ergo grip, so did GO!!! (he had mine)


----------



## Fusaki (27 Jul 2007)

A buddy of mine had managed to get ahold of a KAC M249 rail and an aluminum grip pod (http://www.grippod.com/). It looked like a pretty sweet set-up, and something I might consider getting if the gear didn't cost so much. A rail system, grip pod, short barrel, telescopic butt, a few nut sacks, and maybe an Eotech... thats hitting the beach in style. 8)


----------



## ProPatria031 (27 Jul 2007)

Now that's what I call LCF(look cool factor) 8)LOL

 :cheers:


----------



## Fusaki (28 Jul 2007)

Here's another bit of gucci kit that might work well for a C9. Finding a good sling for that weapon would be pretty high on my list of priorities if I were still a C9 gunner.

http://www.blueforcegear.com/product.cfm?type=cat&cat_id=5&prod_id=88

Its basically a Vickers sling with a shoulder pad, metal hooks, and some nomex to protect itself from hot MG barrels. I swear by the original vickers sling for my C7, and I don't see why the concept wouldn't work for an LMG. The Vickers is a two point sling with a tab you can pull to quickly adjust the length. It has the same effect of a 3 point sling, but without the extra strap running along side the weapon. This is particularly usefull on an LMG because there's no strap getting to get caught up on your ammo as it feeds into the tray.

The original Vickers combat applications sling:
http://www.blueforcegear.com/product.cfm?type=cat&cat_id=5&prod_id=79

The only issue I see with the Vickers MG sling is that it was designed for the C6 (M240) and it's hard to tell if it will adjust enough to fit the shorter C9.

Thoughts?


----------



## TN2IC (28 Jul 2007)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> The only issue I see with the Vickers MG sling is that it was designed for the C6 (M240) and it's hard to tell if it will adjust enough to fit the shorter C9.
> 
> Thoughts?



Yes it does. I use it with my C9.

Opps... never mind. I use the Contactor Pak. Tad pain in the butt.. but still works.


----------



## Yeoman (28 Jul 2007)

wonderbread; odds are you purchased a gen. 1 sling like I did.
I had the same problem with my sling. I purchased it from Darren at Oneshot. I'm going with you did. I haven't gotten around to it yet, but I can get that sling exchange with him since I had the same problem when I carried a c9. I'll probably get it exchanged and give it to one of the gunners in my section to use anyways. someone's got to teach these kids what shiny kit is.


----------



## Fusaki (30 Jul 2007)

> wonderbread; odds are you purchased a gen. 1 sling like I did.
> I had the same problem with my sling. I purchased it from Darren at Oneshot. I'm going with you did. I haven't gotten around to it yet, but I can get that sling exchange with him since I had the same problem when I carried a c9. I'll probably get it exchanged and give it to one of the gunners in my section to use anyways. someone's got to teach these kids what shiny kit is.



Woah, slow down buddy.

I don't own a Vickers Machine Gun sling. I just said that it LOOKED LIKE a good piece of kit.

I do own a Vickers Combat Applications sling - the original that was designed for a carbine. I KNOW that it is a good piece of kit.

I can't say for sure the limitations of a Vickers MG sling because I have never handled one before. But I do have experience with the original sling which is of similar design. My concern was that because the Vickers MG sling looks like it was designed for a C6, it might not fit the C9 properly. Maybe I'm reading you wrong, but it seemed like you were taking my comments out of context.


----------



## Yeoman (30 Jul 2007)

sorry bread my bad. thought it said you did own one was all.
that's another ball I dropped then.
well once I get that sling exchanged, you're always more then welcome to come over and pick up and give it a go.


----------



## brihard (30 Jul 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> No  actually the Pistol grip, butt stock are all made to be removable easily, and can be changed, alot of guys were using VLTOR buttstocks, and using Ergo grip / Tango Down pistol grips.
> A screw driver is not an exclusive Wpns Tech tool ;D



Oops, I stand corrected- I knew all it took was a screwdriver, but I didn't realize guys were actually getting away with that mod. Thanks.


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Jul 2007)

Bri if you are changing your pistol grip just make sure your rifle is upside down. There is a little spring like thing that fits into a recess in the pistol grip and it has to be there when you put the pistol grip on so don't lose it for the love of god!


----------



## brihard (31 Jul 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Bri if you are changing your pistol grip just make sure your rifle is upside down. There is a little spring like thing that fits into a recess in the pistol grip and it has to be there when you put the pistol grip on so don't lose it for the love of god!



I'm not gonna go worrying about that for quite some time, if at all.   Thanks for the advice though.

I could just imagine trying to explain that one, though...



"You... you were _what?_"


----------

